# التعرف على انظمة الاتصالات



## المهندس لؤى عنتر (3 يونيو 2009)

اولا نظام GSM :
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Global System for Mobile Communications (أي النظام العالمي لاتصالات الهاتف النقال), وهى أحد الأنظمة الرقمية الرائدة للهواتف النقالة. ويستخدم نظام GSM معيار TDMA بحزمة تردد ضيقة، مما يسمح بإجراء 8 مكالمات متزامنة على نفس التردد اللاسلكي. 

ظهر نظام GSM لأول مرة عام 1991، وبنهاية عام 1997 أصبحت خدمة GSM متاحة في أكثر من 100 دولة. كما أصبحت المعيار السائد في أوروبا وآسيا. 

وحيث أنها تعتبر أكثر التقنيات الرقمية الخليوية تقدما، فشبكات GSM لها الريادة في العديد من الخدمات "الرقمية" بما في ذلك خدمة الرسائل القصيرة (SMS)، والتهيئة عبر الأثير (OTA) وتحديد مواقع GSM. وبفضل تقنية ووجود نظام GSM في الأمريكتين وبقية دول العالم، فهو النظام المناسب للتجوال العالمي. ويطلق على العديد من هواتف GSM "هواتف عالمية" لأنه يمكن استخدامها بالفعل في أي بلد. وتعتبر بطاقة SIM ("وحدة تعريف المشترك") مكونا فريدا وهاما من مكونات هواتف GSM. 

أين يستخدم نظام GSM:
> يعتبر تردد GSM 900 (حيث يتم البث على حزمة تردد 900 ميجا هرتز) هو الشبكة الرقمية الرئيسية في أوروبا. كما يستخدم أيضا في منطقة آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 
>ويستخدم أيضاً تردد GSM 1800 (حيث يتم البث على حزمة تردد1800 ميجا هرتز) في أوروبا وآسيا، ولكن لا يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع كما هو الحال مع تردد GSM 900. 
> أما تردد GSM 1900 (حيث يتم البث على حزمة تردد 1900 ميجا هرتز) فهو عبارة عن نظام GSM يستخدم أساسا في الأمريكيتين وكندا. 
_________
نظام TDMA
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Time Division Multiple Access (الوصول المتعدد بالتقسيم الزمني)، وهي تقنية لتقديم خدمة رقمية لاسلكية باستخدام الإرسال المتعدد بالتقسيم الزمني (TDM). وتعمل هذه التقنية بتقسيم التردد اللاسلكي إلى أجزاء زمنية، ثم تخصيص تلك الأجزاء لمكالمات متعددة. وبهذه الطريقة يمكن للتردد الواحد أن يدعم العديد من قنوات البيانات المتزامنة. وتستخدم تقنية TDMA بواسطة نظام GSM الرقمي الخليوي. 

ولأن تقنية TDMA من أقدم التقنيات الخليوية الرقمية، فإنها تعتبر أيضاً التقنية الرقمية الأقل تقدماً، ويرجع ذلك جزئيا لافتقارها للمرونة بالمقارنة بغيرها من التقنيات. 

تستخدم تقنية TDMA بشكل أساسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ولكنها تستخدم أيضا في أمريكا اللاتينية ونيوزيلندا وفي أجزاء من روسيا ودول آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 

_________
نظام CDMA
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Code-Division Multiple Access (الوصول المتعدد بتقسيم الشفرة) وهي تقنية رقمية خليوية تستخدم أساليب الطيف المنتشر. ولا تقوم تقنية CDMA بتخصيص تردد معين لكل مستخدم، على العكس من الأنظمة المنافسة مثل GSM التي تستخدم TDMA. بل تستخدم كل قناة الطيف المتاح بأكمله. 

ويتم ترميز المحادثات المنفردة بتسلسل رقمي يظهر وكأنه عشوائي. ويتم إجراء العديد من المحادثات في نفس الوقت عن طريق إرسال جميع الاتصالات في مجموعات مكونة من وحدات بت مختلطة مع بعضها البعض، مع ترميز كل مجموعة تنتمي إلى اتصال معين برمز مختلف. ويمكن إعادة تجميع كل اتصال بالترتيب الصحيح في الطرف الآخر، باستخدام الرموز الفريدة المرتبطة بمجموعات معينة من وحدات البت. 

CDMA هي أحدث التقنيات الرقمية للهواتف النقالة وأكثرها شيوعا في أمريكا الشمالية. 

PDCنظام 
يعتبر النظام الخليوي الرقمي الشخصي (PDC) أحد المعايير الرقمية اللاسلكية الرئيسية الثلاثة مع GSM وTDMA. ومع أن استخدام PDC مازال قاصراً على اليابان، إلا أنه يعتبر ثاني أكبر معيار قياسي رقمي في العالم، وقد بلغ عدد المشتركين به ما يزيد على 48 مليون مشتركاً حتى يوليو من 2000، وتفكر العديد من شركات التشغيل بجدية في استخدام نظام PDC. ويعتمد نظام PDC على تقنية TDMA مثل نظام GSM. 
___________
GPRSنظام
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة General Packet Radio Service (خدمة راديو الحزمة العامة) وهي بمثابة خطوة وسيطة بين شبكات GSM وشبكات الجيل الثالث الخليوية. ويوفر نظام GPRS نقلا أسرع للبيانات عبر شبكة GSM (ما بين 9.6 كيلوبت وحتى 115 كيلوبت). ويتيح ذلك للمستخدمين إجراء المكالمات الهاتفية ونقل البيانات في آن واحد. وعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كان لديك هاتف نقال مزودا بخدمة GPRS، فسوف تتمكن من إجراء المكالمات واستقبال رسائل البريد الإلكتروني في نفس الوقت. 

وتتمثل الفوائد الأساسية لخدمة GPRS في أنها لا تحتفظ بالموارد اللاسلكية إلا عند وجود بيانات لإرسالها، كما أنها تقلل الاعتماد على عناصر شبكات المقاسم التقليدية. 
___________
WCDMA
اختصار لمصطلح CDMA بحزمة التردد العريضة، وهى تقنية لاسلكية للهواتف النقالة من الجيل الثالث ذات سرعة عالية يمكنها توفير سرعات أعلى للبيانات مقارنة بـتقنية CDMA العادية. ويمكن لتقنية WCDMA أن تبلغ سرعات عالية تصل إلى 2 ميجابت في الثانية في نقل الصوت والفيديو والبيانات والصور. وقد تم اعتماد WCDMA كمعيار قياسي من جانب الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات (ITU) تحت مسمى "IMT-2000 direct spread" (نظام IMT-2000 للانتشار المباشر). 
____________
PCSنظام
هي الحروف اللاتينية الأولى من عبارة Personal Communications Service (أي خدمة الاتصالات الشخصية) وهي مصطلح تستخدمه اللجنة الفيدرالية للاتصالات في الولايات المتحدة (FCC) لوصف مجموعة من التقنيات الرقمية الخليوية التي يتم نشرها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وتعمل PCS عبر وسائط بث CDMA (تسمى أيضاً IS-95)، وGSM وTDMA في أمريكا الشمالية (وتسمى أيضاً IS-136) 

وفيما يلي ثلاثة من أهم الخصائص المميزة لأنظمة PCS:
> هي أنظمة رقمية بالكامل.
> وهي تعمل بمدى تردد يصل إلى 1900 ميجا هرتز.
> ويمكن استخدامها دولياً. 

حيث أن PCS هي تقنية الجيل الثاني لاتصالات الهواتف النقالة.


مصطلحات :

الشبكات التناظرية 

توجد ثلاثة أنواع من الشبكات التناظرية: AMPS وETACS وNMT. 

يستخدم نظام AMPS بشكل أساسي في الولايات المتحدة. ويستخدم أيضا في أمريكا اللاتينية وأستراليا ونيوزيلندا وأجزاء من روسيا ودول آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 

يستخدم نظام ETACS في أوروبا ودول آسيا المطلة على المحيط الهادي. 

يستخدم نظام NMT في الدول الاسكندينافية وبعض البلدان الأوروبية بالإضافة إلى أجزاء من روسيا والشرق الأوسط وآسيا. 



خليوي 

يشير مصطلح خليوي إلى أنظمة الاتصالات - وخصوصا خدمة الهاتف النقال المتقدمة (AMPS) - التي تقوم بتقسيم المنطقة الجغرافية إلى أقسام تسمى خلايا. والغرض من هذا التقسيم هو تحقيق أقصى استفادة ممكنة من عدد محدود من ترددات الإرسال. ويحتاج كل اتصال، أو محادثة، لتردد مخصص له، ويبلغ العدد الإجمالي للترددات المتاحة حوالي 1000 تردد.

وتقوم الأنظمة الخليوية بتخصيص عدد محدد من الترددات لكل خلية حتى تستطيع دعم ما يزيد على 1000 محادثة في نفس الوقت. ويمكن لخليتين استخدام نفس التردد لعدة من المحادثات المختلفة، بشرط عدم تجاور الخلايا. 



الجيل الثالث ( 3G ) 

يمثل الجيل الثالث (3G) أحد مواصفات ITU للجيل الثالث من تقنية اتصالات الهاتف النقال (كان النظام الخليوي التناظري هو الجيل الأول وPCS الرقمي هو الجيل الثاني). 

ويعد الجيل الثالث بوجود حزمة تردد أكبر تصل إلى 384 كيلوبت في الثانية عندما يكون أحد الأجهزة ثابتاً أو متحركاً بسرعة السير العادي، و128 كيلوبت في الثانية في السيارة و2 ميجابت في الثانية في التطبيقات الثابتة. وسيعمل الجيل الثالث عبر واجهات بث لاسلكية مثل GSM وTDMA وCDMA. وقد تم تطوير واجهة البث الجديدة EDGE خصيصا لتفي باحتياجات حزمة التردد التي يحتاجها الجيل الثالث. 



ITU 

الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات(ITU) هو منظمة بين الحكومات تقوم من خلالها المؤسسات العامة والخاصة بتطوير الاتصالات اللاسلكية. وقد تم تأسيس ITU عام 1865, وأصبح وكالة تابعة للأمم المتحدة عام 1947، وهو مسئول عن تطبيق المعاهدات الدولية واللوائح والمعايير القياسية التي تحكم الاتصالات اللاسلكية


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (4 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

* جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات .


----------



## rose2010 (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة:13::13:


----------



## alaasab3 (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بصراحه معلومات قيمه جدا


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (16 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية
رائع ما قدمت


----------



## سعيد2 (22 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
شكراً لك على المعلومات المفيدة جداً








ولكم جزيل الشكر 


وتقبل مروري


----------



## eng.mai.o (10 سبتمبر 2009)

:75:شكرا لك :75: معلومات مفيدة :75:


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا ، معلومة بيسك


----------



## shooterdz (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله على المعلومات


----------



## سراج ليبي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## adel shehab (26 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/آية الرحمن (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خييير


----------



## حمدان الرشيدي (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي في الله حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## حمدان الرشيدي (28 فبراير 2010)

وما من كاتب الا سيفنى ويبقي الدهر ماكتبت يداه
فلا تكتب بكفك غير شيء يسرك في القيامة ان تراه


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (2 مارس 2010)

يا مهندس لؤي ، هل عندك خلفية عن نظام الـ edge ؟


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

